# اخبار و اعلانات > گفتگوی عمومی کامپیوتر و فناوری اطلاعات >  اتصال کیبورد به لپ تاپ ویندوز 7

## ricky22

سلام دوستان یک لپ تاپ که فیش ورودی آن PS2 هست خریدم و با تبدیل PS2 to USB به لپ تاپم وصل کردم (Sony Windows 7 64 bit) 
همراه کیبورد هیچ CD نبود.
الان لپ تاپم کیبورد رو شناسایی نمی کنه.
کسی راه حلی داره ؟
در بایوس لپ تاپ هم تنظیماتی برای این مورد ندیدم.
در Device manager هم هیچ کیبوردی در لیست کیبورد ها اضافه نشده.

----------


## javad_r_85

از کیبوردهای USB  یا بهترین حالتش ژله ای اونا استفاده کن که همرا ه لپ تاب بتونی جابجاش کنی

----------


## FastCode

Theoretically, 
impossible

----------


## ricky22

> Theoretically, 
> impossible


من در سایت Superuser پرسیدم : 
         I want to add a PS2 keyboard to my laptop running Windows 7  64 bit using a PS2 to USB converter, but I couldn't get it to work and  there are no related configuration options in the BIOS screens.
  But when I connect the keyboard to laptop nothing happens. What should I do?

جواب : 
Yes.


> This is a very common adapter and when USB started to become widespread, pretty much all micr came with an adapter.
>   They are very cheap and your best bet is probably eBay unless you have a cheap computer shop near by.

----------


## FastCode

سوال فارسیتون برعکس سوال انگلیسیه.

----------


## ricky22

> سوال فارسیتون برعکس سوال انگلیسیه.


 بله حق با شماست.
اما جوابی که داده شده حرف شما که می گین این کار امکان نداره رو نقض می کنه.

----------

